
Life of a Pixel 2018 - SriniK
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1boPxbgNrTU0ddsc144rcXayGA_WF53k96imRH8Mp34Y/edit#slide=id.p
======
ElijahLynn
Slides are great but they miss so much from the original talk. Slides are for
people who already saw the talk and want that last bit of info. Anyone have a
link to the live talk?

~~~
suzakus
I believe it's this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8lm4GV7ahg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8lm4GV7ahg)

~~~
ElijahLynn
Huge thanks for this!

------
Malic
Do I read this right? Does this suggest that Chrome will get GPU accelerated
rendering, similar to what Firefox's Quantum Renderer will provide?

~~~
pcwalton
All browsers have had GPU-accelerated rendering in some form for years now.
Mobile Safari has had a GPU-accelerated compositor since 2007.

The primary difference between Chrome and Firefox Quantum Render (WebRender)
is that Chrome maintains a distinction between _painting_ and _compositing_ ,
while WebRender mostly collapses the phases into a unified _rendering_ step
(and Pathfinder even more so). Everything in Chrome other than media and WebGL
goes through a vector graphics API (Skia) before being handed to a compositor
that draws tiles on screen. But WebRender renders CSS content directly to the
screen, like a game would.

------
franky47
Somehow I expected it to be about the life of a tracking pixel, through ad
networks, CDNs, iframes, and it's ultimate legacy as small point of data in an
analytics log trace.

~~~
aboutruby
I thought it was going to be about the Pixel phone and how it lasts or doesn't

~~~
huffmsa
It doesn't. Mine paperweighted itself last week.

